# VA State Record Striper Caught



## Captain Ahab (Jan 23, 2008)

1/23/08

Barnes, a 63-year-old Chesapeake telephone contractor, set the Virginia record for the species with a 73-pound slob of a fish that broke the old state record by nearly five pounds.

Fish was caught trolling an umbrella rig.

And Barnes' fish is just 5 1/2 pounds shy of the International Game Fish Association all-tackle world record caught from a New Jersey beach in 1982.


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow! I bet that one put up a good fight!


----------



## slim357 (Jan 23, 2008)

damn thats a nice fish, tops my biggest by 4 inches (and prob like 20 pounds, if only i remebered how much mine weighted)


----------



## kentuckybassman (Jan 23, 2008)

Man I can't even imagine what that would be like to catch. Nearest thing i have ever done close to that is a 4 ft gar caught on an ultra light rod and reel with 8lb mono caught on a 7 inch flouresent yellow worm!! Man it was fun but it took a little over 40 min. to get to the boat and all I could do is look at it and cut the line!!!!!!!!


----------



## mtnman (Jan 23, 2008)

thats a hog if i must say so myself!


----------



## little anth (Jan 24, 2008)

thats a monster i am glad he caught it and did not have it dragged up like a few others in nj :roll: great fish


----------



## shamoo (Jan 24, 2008)

little anth, You referring to that floundersarus ? what was the end result?


----------



## little anth (Jan 24, 2008)

yea i am pretty sure its not a record.


----------



## little anth (Jan 24, 2008)

https://blog.nj.com/ledgerupdates_impact/2007/09/medium_fluke.jpg


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 24, 2008)

Ah Man - that fluke record story is OLD news. She did not get the record - end of story!

Now some more striper pics:


----------



## Jim (Jan 24, 2008)

That is a cow for sure! :shock: 

I'm going to try to find my pics now...and SCAN them in LOL! No where near that size, but big too!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 24, 2008)

Just heard a confirmed report that the fish was caught on a red and white Stretch 30


----------



## little anth (Jan 24, 2008)

hurry up every one order em lol thats whats gunna happen :roll:


----------



## slim357 (Jan 24, 2008)

I read the fight only took 10 minutes, i guess the backed the boat up to the fish.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 24, 2008)

slim357 said:


> I read the fight only took 10 minutes, i guess the backed the boat up to the fish.



Slim - I read that as well, I do not think they backed down on the fish - the angler said it just not feel all that heavy nor did it have much fight. He should know, he has a number of Striper Tx. wins.


----------



## little anth (Jan 24, 2008)

im glad he caught it he looks happy lol i would not be able to stand still long enough to take a pic if i caught that pig


----------



## bcritch (Jan 27, 2008)

73Lbs is a huge striper. The world record is a little over 78lbs and was caught in Atlantic City.

Here's one of my stripers from a few years ago. My favorite fish to catch.


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 27, 2008)

Nice one! We catch stripes here at the local lake, but they're nowhere near that big! Maybe 1' long if we're lucky.


----------



## slim357 (Jan 27, 2008)

heres one i caught in the chesapeake bay, hes my only trophy so far hes 48inches (got a 43 incher too but why put a 43 on the wall when theres a 48in one already up)


----------

